# clutch fade 04 maxima se



## pneely (May 10, 2005)

Hey guys and girls,i have a 2004 maxima se w/40,000 miles on it,the clutch tends to fade on me while sitting in traffic ,or if I come to stop after a couple of miles of driving and I let it idle for a couple of minutes {like stopping to drop off dry cleaning } and then start out again,the clutch will start to feel like I have no travel. It of course will not do this at dealership so I'm looking for input.
Please help!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like your master or slave cylinder is leaking.

If your MC is leaking, you might see some fluid running down from the plunger at the inside of your firewall. doubt it on a car this new, but you never know. 
you will eventually see fluid loss at the reservoir with this.

your slave cylinder may be leaking as well. pull back the boot around the plunger at the slave cylinder and see if there's any fluid dripping. you will see a loss of fluid in your reservoir for this as well.

It may also just be seeping past the seal on the master cylinder and back into your reservoir... you will obviously *not* see any fluid level loss in the reservoir with this...

good luck.


----------



## sdjrulz (Jun 3, 2005)

*Update*

pneely-

was the dealership able to repair this issue?

i've taken it in 4x already and yet to replicate the problem to show the mechanics what i'm experiencing while in traffic.

Sandy


----------



## pneely (May 10, 2005)

*clutch fade*

WELL YES AND NO! THEY REPLACED THE CLUTCH,FLY WHEEL,AND DISC,AND I THOUGHT PARTS WOULD BE COVERED UNDER WARRANTY,BUT TO MY DISMAY OF ABOUT $1900.00 IT WAS NOT.HOWEVER THE PROBLEM DID SEEM TO BE GONE UNTIL THE OTHER DAY IT RETURNED, NOT AS BAD AS BEFORE BUT NEVER THE LESS IT WAS THERE. I'M TAKING IT BACK IN NEXT WEEK AND THEY ARE GOING TO CHANGE MASTER SLAVE CYLINDER AND SLAVE CYLINDER UNDER WARRANTY THIS TIME AND WE WILL SEE THEN WHAT HAPPENS.I'M ALSO HAVING AN ISSUE WITH THE SHIFTING FROM 2ND TO 1ST IN THE MORNING OR WHEN ENGINE IS COLD, AND IT SOMETIMES GRINDS GOING TO THIRD. BUT ONCE IT WARMS UP IT'S FINE. THE LAST TRIP TO DEALER THEY CHANGED TRANNY OIL BUT THIS DID NOT SOLVE PROBLEM.
I'M SERIOUSLY CONSIDERING SELLING CAR BUT IT HAS TOO MANY MILES TO GET RID OF WITHOUT LOSING MY @SS! SO WE WILL SEE BY END OF WEEK WHAT HAPPENS.


----------

